# CPU FAN ERROR! CPU OVER TEMPERATURE ERROR!



## bigRod

I built this HTPC about 10 months ago and it has been working fine:

Intel i7 4770k processor

GPU -GTX 780

Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 High Airflow ATX Cube Case CC-9011030-WW - Black

2 Samsung Electronics 840 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Single Unit Version Internal Solid State Drive MZ-7TE250BW in Raid 0 config

Asus Z87 PRO LGA 1150 Motherboard

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-1600C9Q-32GXM

Swiftech H220 Quiet Power PLUG-AND-PLAY Liquid Cooling System 4 Pin 2x 120mm Fans 3/8 Fitting, Water block for GTX780.

Windows 7 Pro with WMC.

Ceton InfinTV 6 PCIe cable tuner

Samsung 50" Led TV

2 WD black 4GB Hard drives

Yamaha RX -A1000 AVR

Assus FanXpert for fan control

Last night I was watching a movie and I here the fans in the HTPC sounding like a jet on takeoff. I opened Realtemp proggy immediately and noticed my 4 core temps to be around 24 to 25 and the processor running about 8% load which is normal.

I then proceeded to shut down the HTPC. When I went to restart during the POST I get this message:

CPU FAN ERROR!
CPU OVER TEMPERATURE ERROR!
Press F1 to Run SETUP

It would not boot into windows 7 Pro so I went into the bios and selected advanced fan control and saw cpu temp in the RED. I believe about 98C not sure about the number. I left it on for a minute or so and the HTPC did not shut down by itself. I then turned it off.

Not sure what can be causing this. Can this be an actual overheat or a bad temp sensor ? Maybe the pump on the Swiftech H220 Liquid Cooling System died?

The HTPC is in a wall unit so I am in the process of taking it out to see what I can find.

Any suggestions on what I can do to fix this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RogueRage

I do not believe your system is overheating, since you are using a liquid cool system over the CPU? Go into the BIOS and change the CPU PWM fan setting to disable, since you are not using a standard CPU PWM fan. The System is thinking you have a FAN hooked up to the CPU PWM when you don't have one. See if that works.

You may also need to disable PCH header fan as well if there is a setting for it and "iff" it is being liquid cooled as well. Nevermind, it looks like you do not have a PCH fan on that Mobo.


----------



## bigRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RogueRage*
> 
> I do not believe your system is overheating, since you are using a liquid cool system over the CPU? Go into the BIOS and change the CPU PWM fan setting to disable, since you are not using a standard CPU PWM fan. The System is thinking you have a FAN hooked up to the CPU PWM when you don't have one. See if that works.
> 
> You may also need to disable PCH header fan as well if there is a setting for it and "iff" it is being liquid cooled as well. Nevermind, it looks like you do not have a PCH fan on that Mobo.


Thanks RogueRage for your help.

After I posted this I went and removed my HTPC from the wall unit. I cleaned it out with compressed air and found that the water cooler bracket that holds the cooler on the CPU , two screws were rather loose.
I tightened these. I also found 4 compression fittings on the water cooler hoses were also rather loose and tightened those. I reseated the cpu fan connector and the opt. cpu fan. I restarted the computer several times and the error is gone. It has been running now for about 8 hours and no issues. Temps are around 25C on all 4 cores .

Not sure if this is a permanent fix but time will tell. Thanks again. If it happens again I will try your suggestion.


----------



## RogueRage

No worries, I am glad it all worked out. No need to follow my suggestion in the future. I thought you did not have a PWM fan hooked up to the Mobo since you were using a Rad, but it seems like you do based on your last post. My suggestion only works if you do not have a fan hooked up to the PWM pinout on the Mobo which will give the same error.

In my Full tower build I got two rads with multiple fans in a push pull configuration, hence I cannot use the PWM else it will be out of sync with the other fans so I needed to disable it in the BIOS. The same thing for the PCH since I removed the fan and replaced it with a water block. Full Tower build

That said, I have separate sensors on the CPU and other areas in my system as well as the ASUS monitoring software.


----------



## bigRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RogueRage*
> 
> No worries, I am glad it all worked out. No need to follow my suggestion in the future. I thought you did not have a PWM fan hooked up to the Mobo since you were using a Rad, but it seems like you do based on your last post. My suggestion only works if you do not have a fan hooked up to the PWM pinout on the Mobo which will give the same error.
> 
> In my Full tower build I got two rads with multiple fans in a push pull configuration, hence I cannot use the PWM else it will be out of sync with the other fans so I needed to disable it in the BIOS. The same thing for the PCH since I removed the fan and replaced it with a water block. Full Tower build
> 
> That said, I have separate sensors on the CPU and other areas in my system as well as the ASUS monitoring software.


I have limited experience building computers. My first was a high end gaming machine . Second was an HTPC and the third was a media center. Server. I started big and worked my way down. Story of my life , lol.
I always end up with more fans and not enough fan headers on the Motherboard so I usually use pwm fan splitters. It works ok but depending how many fans I have on the fan header I can only select one speed for all those fans. How do you handle this issue?


----------



## RogueRage

HAHAHA I know what you mean. I also use fan spliters and monitor temps using the one PWM connection. In addition I have added a separate fan controller that monitors the temps and controls the RPM depending on the need. It creates a nice headsup display on the front end. The setup on my rig is a bit different though I had to balance 200MM fans with 120MM so it does not create unwanted turbulence or mismatched airflow.


----------



## bigRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RogueRage*
> 
> HAHAHA I know what you mean. I also use fan spliters and monitor temps using the one PWM connection. In addition I have added a separate fan controller that monitors the temps and controls the RPM depending on the need. It creates a nice headsup display on the front end. The setup on my rig is a bit different though I had to balance 200MM fans with 120MM so it does not create unwanted turbulence or mismatched airflow.


I am going to look into the fan controllers. As an example I have a media server with 7 fans in it . It is very quiet and runs 24/7. This computer is on top of a wall unit so access is limited. I am wondering if it is possible to control the fan controller remotely??


----------



## RogueRage

You can control your fans remotely using the Bitfenix Recon fan controller.

http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/recon/

Bitfenix Recon -- also available on newegg

"Recon is the world's first internet-connected fan controller. Once setup, Recon allows you to monitor and control your system fans and temps using any internet-connected device, including smartphones, tablets, laptops. Best of all, Recon is not platform dependent and only requires a simple web browser to operate. Ideal for users who run their systems 24/7, Recon gives you total control and peace of mind - no matter where you are. "


----------



## bigRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RogueRage*
> 
> You can control your fans remotely using the Bitfenix Recon fan controller.
> 
> http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/recon/
> 
> Bitfenix Recon -- also available on newegg
> 
> "Recon is the world's first internet-connected fan controller. Once setup, Recon allows you to monitor and control your system fans and temps using any internet-connected device, including smartphones, tablets, laptops. Best of all, Recon is not platform dependent and only requires a simple web browser to operate. Ideal for users who run their systems 24/7, Recon gives you total control and peace of mind - no matter where you are. "


Thanks for the info Roguerage. I can definitely use one. Interesting product.


----------

